# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v02.05 Released

## yassin55

Hi, firmware v02.05 for Cyclone Box is Released. 
 New MEPs added: 
 MEP-12599-004
 MEP-12907-003
 MEP-17568-004
 MEP-24660-002
 MEP-26490-001
 MEP-26900-001
 MEP-27501-002
 MEP-27559-001
 MEP-27561-001
 MEP-29080-001
 MEP-40488-001
 MEP-46976-001 
 Stay tuned....  
 Best Regards,
 Cyclone Box Team

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا عالمتابعة حبيبي

----------


## yassin55

شكرا عالمتابعة حبيبي  تسلم ياغلى على المرور
وده اقل شى نقدر نقدمو المنتدانا الغالى 
دمت بود حبيبى

----------


## ديشه

الله يعنكم

----------


## ابوالنجا

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------

